# Stunning guitar video



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This has been posted here and elsewhere many times, but I make no apologies for posting it again.


This guy is truly gifted IMO.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM6HH6wdgSQ


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That's ugh... interesting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

violation said:


> That's ugh... interesting.


If we all practiced twelve hours a day for the rest of our lives I'd say very, very few of us would ever become so "interesting".


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I like this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivdN1pXdY_c


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Talented? Of course.

Unique? For sure.

Boring after a couple minutes of watching and listening? To me, yes. 

I'd rather watch and listen to Steve Vai's 'Building the Church' tapping. That shit is kicking my balls right now... but I'll get it haha.



Hamm Guitars said:


> I like this one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivdN1pXdY_c


LOL.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

This guy can play pretty good....definetly no slouch....

though if you attend the Canadian guitar festival....you would get to see even better players playing live,,,,,so of them being Canadian as well....
Don Ross for example.....
also a guy named Pino from Italy.....

Auger


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, Eric's clip is inherently musical.


Forget about the unorthodox technique. It sounds beautiful to me.


Comparing it to Vai or any other player is missing the point.


I'm not as impressed by virtuosity as I am by musicality and that's one of those nebulous, unquantifiable qualities that simply comes down to taste.


There's no rationalizing it.


----------



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow.Thanks for link Milkman.Never seen or heard that before.I dont get out much.GR8888 stuff.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No problem.


It's funny. The first couple of times I watched the clip I was struck by the technique and the novelty elements.

Now, when I watch it I'm captivated by the beauty of the music. I can close my eyes and enjoy it. That tells me it's something special.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hmm i thought that he's a good player, with very good technique.. but musically it didn't seem to go anywhere... some of his other clips i liked better.. for me, the sonic tapestry thing is epitomized by micheal hedges' work... peppino d'agostino, don ross, pierre bensusan.. that's what blows my mind. thanks for the link though, it's always a pleasure to see anyone trying to take the guitar in a new direction.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it a lot milkman  Thanks.

After watching that video by Mongrain the first time (about a year ago I rekon), I went to his site and stuff, and learned about the techniques, etc to this whole system of playing guitar.

Insane.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> I like it a lot milkman  Thanks.
> 
> After watching that video by Mongrain the first time (about a year ago I rekon), I went to his site and stuff, and learned about the techniques, etc to this whole system of playing guitar.
> 
> Insane.




I have also seen it posted a few times and I again, there's just something natural and musical about the way he plays. Sadly I think his unorthadox technique probably distracts many people from the beauty of the music, which is much more important to my ears.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

he's good.... but thats no guitar playing.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

starvingstudent said:


> he's good.... but thats no guitar playing.


If it's not guitar playing, then what would you say it was?


----------



## BoogieBoy (Feb 4, 2006)

All the YouTube postings on this thread of all the guitarists were just AMAZING!

What an inspiration!


----------

